# Your best shot. Show off your Fortis and kick start this Forum



## citjet

A few years ago this forum was much more active. We need to get it going again and show off you Fortis with your best shot.

Lets have some fun with this :-!


----------



## Lowdrag005

My 2 favorite shots...

Also, Looking for a leather band for my GMT... pass some advice on this post here if you can!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=399878


----------



## bottom of the ninth

I sold it but here is a photo


----------



## Stonechild

I always like this shot.


----------



## U 8

Ok, here is one from me ;-)


----------



## ecunited

B42 Flieger Day/Date


----------



## Tictocdoc

citjet said:


> A few years ago this forum was much more active. We need to get it going again and show off you Fortis with your best shot.
> 
> Lets have some fun with this :-!


Wow  nice watch you got there..... If you dont mind me asking, What model number and how much? $$$$


----------



## m4r10

Do night-time shots count? :think:
If yes, then this is my best shot:










I didn't realized that in dark, the dust is even more visible than during day!!


----------



## XR1200

My best watches shoot together...










And my most precious on my wrist:


----------



## ruzmidah

My first and only (at the moment) fortis =D


----------



## Stonechild

XR1200 said:


> My best watches shoot together...


NICE, they look like a dangerous duo...:-!


----------



## elim

any one have a mars 500(black face white numbers) on titanium bracelet they want to part with?I have a UTS 1000 on UTS bracelet for trade.:-!


----------



## whifferdill

Great thread - wanting to post a pic or two of my Pilot Day / Date but can't access my Flickr pics just now, for some reason:-s

I'll join in once I can - in trhe meantime, great to see all those great Fortis|>


----------



## caffeinated

Maybe not the best shot, but I like it.


----------



## prajna

Definitely my favorite watch ever. Here it is on the rubber strap:


----------



## whifferdill

Not my best shots, but they're of an old favourite - *Fortis Pilot Pro Day / Date:*


----------



## vbuskirk

:-!


----------



## HappyJack

My Pilot Pro GMT Chrono - now sadly departed. It got more attention than any other watch I've had 9probably thanks to those orange accents. It was also fun looking at the rotor - my daughter loved playing with it and we both missed it when it went.

























And here, with its replacement - the Limited Edition Cosmonaut Chrono, with the Lemania 5100 movement, in Titianium. Not as good looking as the GMT, but the centre sweep minute chrono hand makes it much more usable, in, say the cockpit of a Pitts...


----------



## hugel

I have not seen the watch on the right before. What is the dial at the 12oclock position on the cosmonaut ltd ? Is it just time in 24hr format or is it a second time zone ? Is this unique to the Ltd edition ?
Thanks
hugel



HappyJack said:


> And here, with its replacement - the Limited Edition Cosmonaut Chrono, with the Lemania 5100 movement, in Titianium. Not as good looking as the GMT, but the centre sweep minute chrono hand makes it much more usable, in, say the cockpit of a Pitts...


----------



## HappyJack

The LE (incidentally, the same watch as in the photo at the top of this page) has a Lemania 5100 movement, most versions of which show the military time (slaved to the permanenet hour hands). It's handy to check whether you're setting am/pm, but I just do the maths in my head if I want the time in 24 hr format.

My Revue Thommen Airspeed Titanium chrono has the same movement and the same display layout - in my view, the best possible display for chrono legibility. The RT is about half the weight of the Fortis, though!


----------



## hugel

I looked at one of these before buying a Revue Thommen non chrono with the helicopter dial face. The chrono like that you post was so lightweight as to be dismissed by me (wrongly) as-not-a-quality-instrument. It simply didn't feel substantial enough. It was also a bit small for me, but as a company RT do make some good watches (and helicopter instruments)..

hugel



HappyJack said:


> The LE (incidentally, the same watch as in the photo at the top of this page) has a Lemania 5100 movement, most versions of which show the military time (slaved to the permanenet hour hands). It's handy to check whether you're setting am/pm, but I just do the maths in my head if I want the time in 24 hr format.
> 
> My Revue Thommen Airspeed Titanium chrono has the same movement and the same display layout - in my view, the best possible display for chrono legibility. The RT is about half the weight of the Fortis, though!


----------



## HappyJack

Apart from the bracelet - a bit more blingy than I like, the RT is as good a qulaity as the Fortis. On the plus side it has a countdown bezel, and the day / date display in black on white is easier to read than white on black. On the downside, the long tail on the chrono second hand obscures the permanent hour hand at times.

Mine runs at under + 1 sec/day, with total reliability, fits nicely under a business shirt cuff, and it's size is a real advantage in difficult surroundings - the cockpit of the Pitts, or the deck of a racing yacht, when it's less likely to get knocked. It currently wears a NATO and gets used as my beater, but it's in excellent condition, reflecting the quality of the build.


----------



## whifferdill

HappyJack said:


> A
> Mine runs at under + 1 sec/day, with total reliability, fits nicely under a business shirt cuff, and it's size is a real advantage in difficult surroundings - the cockpit of the Pitts, or the deck of a racing yacht, when it's less likely to get knocked. It currently wears a NATO and gets used as my beater, but it's in excellent condition, reflecting the quality of the build.


Yup, a bloody good watch, that one! One for any occasion or situation.

As much as I love em, you should ditch the Fortis Ltd Ed and get yourself that true GMT watch, John - you know it makes sense!


----------



## HappyJack

whifferdill said:


> Yup, a bloody good watch, that one! One for any occasion or situation.
> 
> As much as I love em, you should ditch the Fortis Ltd Ed and get yourself that true GMT watch, John - you know it makes sense!


Hmmm! The funny thing is, that after wittering away for the past couple of years about my need for a count-down bezel, I now find that I actually use the diver bezel on the Fortis more than the CD bezel on the RT. I like the Fortis so much that I now wear it for flying more than the RT, and I find that I use both its dive bezel and the chrono whilst flying the Pitts. The bezel records time in the air, and I use the chrono for timing events - such as time from starting the take-off roll to 2000', or for an aeros sequence, a circuit, or whatever. I also appreciate the excellent lume on the Fortis (it was relumed in SuperLuminova by the previous owner).

I'm now actually wondering whether to trade the RT, and my CWC quartz chrono, for that Omega X33. I reckon that the ideal combo for me would be the Fortis LE, as the ultimate big dialled, classic tool chrono, in titanium; an Omega X-33 as the ultimate functional tool quartz travel / everything watch, also in titanium (just don't mix it with water); and something which combines ultimate robustness with ultimate classic office / dress style - like a Rolex SeaDweller - just enough shiny metal, but not too flashy or too big. Then there's my 30-year old CWC G10 to remind me of my roots.

The ideal for you, of course, my friend, would be the RT - CD bezel, centre-sweep chrono, etc, and great legibility, with the dial and hands, including the chrono hands, relumed in SL. Time elapsed, time to target, day/date, lumed chrono hands. Perhaps we should do a deal....;-)


----------



## whifferdill

HappyJack said:


> Hmmm! The funny thing is, that after wittering away for the past couple of years about my need for a count-down bezel, I now find that I actually use the diver bezel on the Fortis more than the CD bezel on the RT. I like the Fortis so much that I now wear it for flying more than the RT, and I find that I use both its dive bezel and the chrono whilst flying the Pitts. The bezel records time in the air, and I use the chrono for timing events - such as time from starting the take-off roll to 2000', or for an aeros sequence, a circuit, or whatever. I also appreciate the excellent lume on the Fortis (it was relumed in SuperLuminova by the previous owner).
> 
> I'm now actually wondering whether to trade the RT, and my CWC quartz chrono, for that Omega X33. I reckon that the ideal combo for me would be the Fortis LE, as the ultimate big dialled, classic tool chrono, in titanium; an Omega X-33 as the ultimate functional tool quartz travel / everything watch, also in titanium (just don't mix it with water); and something which combines ultimate robustness with ultimate classic office / dress style - like a Rolex SeaDweller - just enough shiny metal, but not too flashy or too big. Then there's my 30-year old CWC G10 to remind me of my roots.
> 
> The ideal for you, of course, my friend, would be the RT - CD bezel, centre-sweep chrono, etc, and great legibility, with the dial and hands, including the chrono hands, relumed in SL. Time elapsed, time to target, day/date, lumed chrono hands. Perhaps we should do a deal....;-)


Oh no! Don't get me thinking now I have settled down with my small collection ( just one to cull:-d).

I here what you're saying about the bezel use on the Fortis - I used the Heuer i had in exactly the same way - the elapsed bezel for marking the take-off time and the chrono for engine runs / sequences or Nav legs etc.

The CD bezel would be most useful for me at work when it's all about the ETA or the time remaining to Bingo fuel etc.....

hmmmmm:think|


----------



## JMS




----------



## whifferdill

JMS said:


>


What more do you need? Superb pics of a great watch.|>

Here's my Pilot Pro version for comparison ( again! I know........)


----------



## HappyJack

Classic - hard to get a cleaner or more legible dial!


----------



## kak1154

Here's mine, on a love-it-or-hate-it-strap.


----------



## offshoredriver

Another Marinemaster. Almost a mirror of the one above!


----------



## sweets

These B42 Lemania LEs are acommon as muck. Here's mine










Dave


----------



## HappyJack

Looks good on the NATO strap - very toolish.

I've not had mine off the bracelet - with the Ti case and bracelet, it's still lighter and better balanced than the B-42 Pilot Pro GMT Chrono was on the rubber. Best watch I've ever had...


----------



## XR1200

sweets said:


> These B42 Lemania LEs are acommon as ...


Would love to find one of this beautiful muck one even if I am highly satisfied with mine carbon fiber titanium LE one...


----------



## phunky_monkey

ruzmidah said:


> My first and only (at the moment) fortis =D


Love the IQ! Can I ask where you purchased it from?


----------



## Jlark2006

Neither one of these pictures really show off my B-42 Cosmonaut that well, but I like them nevertheless.

I really liked having the zulu strap for this trip. I felt a lot better while snorkeling and spearfishing knowing that if one of the spring bars came out I wouldn't lose the watch. I also liked the fact that it makes the watch a little less flashy under water!


----------



## Noomoo

No.111 of 500 lived in Bangkok Thailand


----------



## Jerzee201




----------



## abrizz

Wow those are two very nice photos. Well done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jerzee201

Thanks!


----------



## Gear Pig

My two.
Fortis B-42 GMT and B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## hugel

What is this watch number , and is it still available ?

hugel



Jerzee201 said:


>


----------



## music_healing

Backcase









Fortis B42 cream dial for Chinese New Year


----------



## citjet

music_healing said:


> Backcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortis B42 cream dial for Chinese New Year


Nice shot. I like the red and gold contrasting with that beautiful chrono. :-!


----------



## burning777

Wow - a new world has opened to me after finding this forum. Have been going through the whole Fortis part and the pictures in this thread are awesome! I have a lot of reading to be done.


----------



## burning777




----------



## abingdon




----------



## Jerzee201

hugel said:


> What is this watch number , and is it still available ?
> 
> hugel


*
*
Fortis B-42 Diver Automatic Chrono 640.10.141

If I remember correctly, this particular model has been discontinued.


----------



## hugel

I spoke to Fortis HQ and the helpful chap will talk to the workshop to see if they can "knock one up" with a blue bezel :-!

hugel



Jerzee201 said:


> *
> *
> Fortis B-42 Diver Automatic Chrono 640.10.141
> 
> If I remember correctly, this particular model has been discontinued.


----------



## Jerzee201

hugel said:


> I spoke to Fortis HQ and the helpful chap will talk to the workshop to see if they can "knock one up" with a blue bezel :-!
> hugel


That is great news. Good luck!


----------



## Matt_Fortis

My c.1950 Fortis Performance, I don't know a lot about it, other than it's got a solid 18k gold case and is very special to me since it used to belong to my grandfather who apparently received it as a gift from the Sultan of Brunei for his work as an engineer in the construction industry!! (Apologies for the crap pics, especially the one showing the movement, they don't the watch justice!) Movement appears to be an ETA 2522, does that sound right? It's difficult to see the stamp due to it's location under the balance wheel.

I'll let the pics do the talking! |>


----------



## hugel

Content deleted by hugel.


----------



## citjet

Fortis in front of some F-16C's b-)


----------



## novedl

prajna said:


> Definitely my favorite watch ever. Here it is on the rubber strap:


this should be one of the most sought after pieces in the world?....it's stunning:-!


----------



## WatchProblem

Awsome watch...very cool jets...fantastic pictures!

Well done my friend.


----------



## Plata

My Fortis All Black:-!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Psmith.

B-42 Flieger day-date on Toshi Havana (no longer my watch...)


----------



## law_marz

fortis watches are so nice!


----------



## GlennO




----------



## niklasd

*Fortis 400 Vintage Diver + B-42 ISS*

Fortis 400 Vintage Diver + B-42 ISS Limited Edition


----------



## prsist

*Re: Fortis 400 Vintage Diver + B-42 ISS*

Here is my new B-42 Off. Cosmonaut Chrono (it's for sale, I'm looking to go from the SS to the Ti).


----------



## Watchyman

"World's first manufacturer of automatic wristwatches"
I did not know this.....cool


----------



## SASTROOPER

*Re: Fortis 400 Vintage Diver + B-42 ISS*

My latest addition, the Pilot Pro B-42 Chrono GMT


----------



## alphecca

*Re: Fortis 400 Vintage Diver + B-42 ISS*


----------



## joseff

*Re: Fortis 400 Vintage Diver + B-42 ISS*

alphecca, that's a fine looking piece. Very nice.


----------



## ricardosabrantes

My "Esquadra 201 - Falcões" (201 Falcons Squadron) Fortis.









Hope you like it! :-!


----------



## Cidazen

Feel in love with this watch.


----------



## sryukon

Fortis Sky Watch


----------



## stew77

*My B-42 Marinemaster...Still one of my favorites!!!:-!*


----------



## jvirgilio

My Spacematic (riding a Bas and Lokes War Moose)

Thanks Abingdon. I love it.


----------



## sryukon

My Fortis B-42 MM on factory leather strap. I'm waiting on a Fortis Deployment clasp bought from a fellow WUS member.


----------



## botvidsson

My favorite, Fortis B-42 Marinemaster.


----------



## Stonechild

Jlark2006 said:


> Neither one of these pictures really show off my B-42 Cosmonaut that well, but I like them nevertheless.
> 
> I really liked having the zulu strap for this trip. I felt a lot better while snorkeling and spearfishing knowing that if one of the spring bars came out I wouldn't lose the watch. I also liked the fact that it makes the watch a little less flashy under water!


OK - These pictures will be impossible to beat.haha, good job, great pics.


----------



## jrhowe

I hope you like this one!


----------



## botvidsson

I just had to take another photo of my MM. Why? Because it's smoking hot!


----------



## jrhowe

OK that smokin AND I HOPE SO IS THIS!


----------



## formless

Nice pictures!!!


----------



## formless

I should post some pics too


----------



## jrhowe

Just a shot of my Fortis Platin from my Flickr group i hope you enjoy!


----------



## jaypee

Nice.....somehow this B-42 Black still catches my eye.


----------



## kamran

Hi, 
are there any pictures of a 597.22.11 (Classic Pilot Chrono) on a 5-link bracelet ?


----------



## RM008V2

Hi, A among other

















































Cheers, *J-P*


----------



## Tengku

Fortis Spacematic GMT.


----------



## AChoice

testing lensbaby macro set, more to come.


----------



## AlexS

Fortis LE Mir-97 on Lemania 5100


----------



## Dapper

A couple of shots of my Spacematic........


----------



## intensecycleboy

Black Professional Day/Date on a Toshi strap. Love the watch and strap. Get's a lot of wrist time when I'm not working.


----------



## sryukon

Here's my one and only Flieger GMT


----------



## Fjoo

That is pretty much my ideal watch. 40mm size (I have tiny wrists), inner hour hand/outer minute hand, and a date... thats pretty much all I need.


----------



## Mike 777

OK!














































And, finally, a non-Fortis:


----------



## Eggsy

My two Fortis. Flieger & Marinemaster.


----------



## UCrazyKid

Didn't see one of these in this thread yet.
My Fortis Swill International Airlines UTC:









Showing PST and Korean ST. It's my go-to travel piece. Seen a lot of air miles with this.


----------



## pontz

This one can have a complete wardrobe (still working on it)...





























will start with leather shoes soon...


----------



## davetheknight

I lurk around these forums too much... haven't posted in ages.

Here's my newest addition, picked up from a secondhand shop.

It needs a crystal and re-lume to replace the tritium, runs well but could probably use a service just in case (it's losing about 8 seconds a day)


----------



## Jerzee201

Just made a quick strap swap for my B42 Chrono...


----------



## JimmyBoots

Just took some quick pictures of my little old Pilot Pro.



















Always loved this watch.


----------



## joost73

and more pictures here ... ;-)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale-fortis-official-cosmonauts-chronograph-581396.html

:-!


----------



## shock6906

I've got a love for 24 hour watches. I saw this one on eBay and had to have it. I didn't know much about Fortis prior to this watch, but it's my new favorite.


----------



## mt1tdi

My Mercedes-Benz LE Stratoliner with Lemania 5100. Currently being worked on, can't wait to get it back.


----------



## botvidsson




----------



## fatehbajwa




----------



## TakesALickin

Had this one, sold it to Mitch (Gear Pig) who showed it earlier in the thread...









Missed it so much I had to pick up this one when another buddy offered it up at a can't refuse price...


----------



## malus65

WOW what a stunning pieces in this thread. Here's my modest one:


----------



## taimur

ruzmidah said:


> My first and only (at the moment) fortis =D


that is an amazing looking watch in there man,,,,,,,,,work of a mini genius...how much??? if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Nine

:-!
Watchuseek needs more FORTIS. I will try to get some pictures up soon.


----------



## Merak

Fortis STS 99 SRTM Mission NASA/DLR Limited Edition #336/999.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's the fortis official cosmonauts gmt with gradient blue dial.


----------



## tinknocker

Needs some work but it's from my Dad, so it will be restored


----------



## catlike

Something a little different - my Mars 500 with "Jack" lending a helping hand.........


----------



## npeckio

View attachment 589603


----------



## pezie

That image doesn't seem to be showing, npeckio.


----------



## Pascal S




----------



## Hunterfate

OK, not a nicest picture in this (or any ) thread but I just had to show the two brothers together. After enjoying 34mm Flieger I just had to buy his biger 40mm brother and it came today. My third but not last Fortis watch. It's a shame that Fortis don't make 38 mm non chrono Flieger . All the best to all Fortis fans all over the planet Earth and in known Space


----------



## Hunterfate

Flieger on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## carrot^




----------



## terenceY®

Here's my old one with all the goodies :0
t

mg]


----------



## abi01




----------



## timo455

Here is the info found at the back of my Fortis.

ALL STAINLESS STEEL
NON MAGNETIC WATERPROOF
SUPER SHOCK RESIST SWISS
FORTIS 316975
2054

Can anyone out kindly tell me the year of make
of this timepiece and it's approximate value?

Will accept good offers from passionate Fortis appreciators.

Regards

tim


----------



## fedaykin

Flight Level 100 action shot:


----------



## fedaykin

B42 Chrono Diver..best choice! That blue in the sunlight is marvelous.


----------



## DavidB1191

Here's my B-42 Diver Day Date white dial. Didn't see one of these earlier. LOVE this watch!
Been toying with swaping the dial for a full lume Marin Master one. Any shots of the Marine Master full lume dial out there?
Dave


----------



## Mickb45

*Edited by Moderator*

No sales here. Use the Sales Corner. Check the rules.

Thank you.


----------

